# Medical Marijuana in Arizona



## Zimmerframe (Apr 3, 2012)

I have quite bad arthritis in one of my hands, due to an old injury. What are the laws in Arizona like? Would they take pity on a 67 year-old growing a couple of small plants in his back garden?


----------



## Bill.K (Apr 6, 2012)

Well, if you're already growing the plants, that might be an issue, however you could consult your doctor (http://www.azdhs.gov/medicalmarijuana/index.htm) is a bit more in depth. I know that some states you're allowed to grow your own, but in others you have to go to a dispensary to get it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2012)

Zimmerframe said:


> I have quite bad arthritis in one of my hands, due to an old injury. What are the laws in Arizona like? Would they take pity on a 67 year-old growing a couple of small plants in his back garden?



I agree with Bill, you have to go through all the red tape to grow it and not be breaking the law, you can't really call it 'Medical' Marijuana if you're just growing your own and using it for arthritis.  Unfortunately it's not legal yet, and doesn't look like it will be in our lifetime.


----------



## Tom (Jun 21, 2012)

Zimmerframe said:


> I have quite bad arthritis in one of my hands, due to an old injury. What are the laws in Arizona like? Would they take pity on a 67 year-old growing a couple of small plants in his back garden?



I think you need to fill out an application and it only covers certain conditions. You can find more info here: http://www.azdhs.gov/medicalmarijuana/index.htm


----------



## Trevor (Jun 22, 2012)

This is good info definitely looking into it. I had no idea this thread was here until today.


----------

